# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Failed FUE surgery ??

## Folly

Hi guys, 

I'll try to make this short. Had 1,250 FUE grafts in April 2011 to thicken up my frontal hairline. I'm 28 and this is my 1st hair transplant. A couple of months before the surgery i started using Rogaine foam 5% and started shedding serious hair 3-4 weeks before my surgery. My HT surgeon had agreed on 900 -1,000 grafts but due to how much shedding I had due to the rogaine, he suggested 1,250 (to which I agreed). I had a lot of nerve damage to my head after the FUE surgery and my crown area was numb for about 3 months post-op. Basically, 7.5 months on from the FUE surgery and i'm still shedding a lot of my normal hair. However after my surgery, i noticed that i started shedding much thicker hairs. Before surgery, it was just thin hairs i was shedding, which was obviously from the rogaine. My HT surgeon told me that I am experiencing Telogen effluvium but he is not sure what is causing it. I had the normal blood tests done and nothing out of the normal. He pulled out ~13 hairs from a 'pluck' test last time I saw him. I think it might just be aggressive MPB and the surgery/Rogaine have just triggered it all off. I've never shed like this before. I think i've lost 30-35% of my hair in the last 7.5 months. Planning on having a scalp biopsy in a few weeks if the shedding continues. The shedding has been all over my scalp, even the donor area. 

Anyway, the reason for this post is that my FUE grafts have grown in the recipient area and then fallen out. My HT surgeon looked at a few grafts that were growing a month ago and easily pulled them out with tweezers. They weren't holding. My grafts started to grow very early on....around the 2 month post op mark, but ALL the grafts seem to have grown and fallen out. My HT surgeon says this is because i'm going through this strange shedding phase and the grafts should re-grow, but i'm not too sure. I've attached a picture of my grafts 2 weeks post op, which shows them growing. I assumed if the grafts grew after the surgery before they fell out and went into resting phase, that it meant they were properly put in and would definitely regrow at some stage.  

Does anyone know what has happened to my grafts ? Have they been 'rejected' by my scalp? Are there some people who just can't have hair transplants, i.e. their scalps just won't accept it ? Also, after donor hair extraction, the donor hairs were out of my scalp for many hours (4-6 hours) before placement into the recipient area, as there was only one technician working that day. I was in surgery for 15-16 hours in total. I mentioned this to my HT surgeon and he said that the grafts were placed in a special solution, so this is not the reason for the grafts shedding. I'm praying to god the grafts will grow again, but i guess it's just wishfull thinking. This feels like a failed hair transplant to me (i'm 7.5 months post-op). I'm just surprised because the grafts were growing immeadiately post op, until the fell out at the 3-4 week mark, as expected.

My HT surgeon is pretty well known in Europe and has been accredited quite a few times on this forum. Won't be naming him for the time being....sorry !!

I have one of those USB microscope thingys to view the grafts. I have seen a few grafts in my recipient area lying dead on my scalp (flat on the scalp). Also watched a few grafts grow and then disappear. Seen a few normal hairs doing a strange spiral pattern as well. My HT surgeon said this is due to trauma and they will straighten out in time. Also seen a few normal hairs that appear to be looping in an arc pattern from one point on my scalp to another. Seen quite a lot of those actually. I have pics of all of these if anyone is interested in seeing them. Oh the fun you can have with a USB microscope !!! Seriously, don't buy one after surgery.....it will take over your life  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

Any help or advice on what I should do next is appreciated. Thanks guys.

----------


## Smiley

It's only been 6-7 months post op for you. So your full growth hasn't been reached. And from what I see in your pic, it looks like there are new hairs growing in. But I can't make the assumption without seeing your pre-op pics.

----------


## Tracy C

> Any help or advice on what I should do next is appreciated. Thanks guys.


 At only 7 months it is much too soon to determine that your surgery has failed.  If you still do not see improvement after 12 months, then you have reason to be concerned.  If you still see no improvement after 18 months, then you can determine that the surgery has failed.  It takes a long time to treat hair loss.  The truth is some people take longer than others.  Do your best to not worry and stress out over it.  Stressing out over it can make the problem worse.

----------


## Folly

Hi Tracy C and Smiley, thanks for the relplies. I know it has only been 7.5 months post op, but the grafts have grown and fallen out. That's not normal is it? I've seen this with my microscope and my HT surgeon has also seen it. He pulled out the grafts in my hairline easily with tweezers, as they seem to have no strength.

I actually think i know what has happened. I think the nerve damage i had to my head from the FUE surgery, is causing blood circulation problems around my entire scalp. That's why i'm continuing to shed huge amounts of hair all over my scalp and also why my grafts have fallen out. I guess the hairs on my scalp (both grafts and normal) are not being nourished properly, whether it's blood, oxygen or vitamins. Have a look at the 'dead hair' picture i've attached. This was a graft in my hairline, that grew and died. I currently have these all over my scap, even in areas untouched by the surgery. 

Does anyone know if this can be confirmed by a test/biopsy ? Most importantly, can there be permanent follicle damage from this ? I'm going to google how to increase blood circulation in my scalp. Thanks.

----------


## Tracy C

> Hi Tracy C and Smiley, thanks for the relplies. I know it has only been 7.5 months post op, but the grafts have grown and fallen out.


 We need to be clear on terminology here.  Grafts can only fall out during the first week after surgery.  Grafts are permanent after that and do not fall out.  Hair can shed out, both from the grafts and native follicles, but the grafts themselves do not fall out.  The hair that sheds out usually grows back.

If I am correct in assuming that you yourself are not a doctor, you are not qualified to determine what is going on.  It is very likely that you are creating unnecessary stress for yourself over this.  That unnecessary stress can and probably is causing excessive shedding.  Stop worrying and over thinking about it.  The only thing you are achieving by doing that is making the problem worse.  If you really must look deeper into this, you need to consult other doctors.  Specifically dermatologists who specialize in treating hair loss.  Do not waste your energy "researching" this for yourself online.  There is far too much junk information on the internet.  You are not likely to find sound answers.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Folly, unfortunately, HTs do fail sometimes regardless of how good your doctor is. I've had 4 1/2 HTs totaling more than 4500 grafts over the past decade mostly in the hairline and temples and last Feb I had this sudden massive shed and within 2 months my hairline and temples went from almost non balding look to NW 2. The shed was all over but especially in the transplanted area and I too can say I've lost about 30&#37; of my hair. 
 It turns out that some people do lose their transplanted hairs either because they succumb to the effects of DHT -just like the original hair- or are rejected by the scalp, which I really don't understand. I mean we know that the body will reject parts from a different body but your own ?? The other thing, I too was noticing that my transplanted hairs were easily plucked out even with the slightest pull. My doctor is a very reputable one, so I know this can't be because of something he did wrong. Another thing I noticed about the transplanted hairs is that they definitely look curlier and many of them do have a strange spiral pattern. Some even looked like a coil or spring. There is no doubt about that.

 Till this moment I'm still in shock and still baffled by the mysterious shed that's left me looking my worst. I just had a biopsy done a week ago and still waiting for the results.

So, to answer your question, yes, HTs can fail sometimes but I'm not saying that's what happened in your case. Also, one disadvantage with FUEs is that grafts do have a lower survival rate than in FUTs but that shouldn't be too much of a concern as most grafts do survive and produce hairs.

The pic shows you still have a lot of native hair and I'm wondering how you know that your transplanted hairs are falling out. Also, what makes you think you have nerve damage to your scalp? You had an FUE and not an FUT and I think it's FUTs that are more likely to cause nerve damage because of the cutting and removal of the scalp that's involved but that's not the case with FUEs. But even with FUTs nerve damage is rare especially at the hands of a good doctor. And although I'm not a doctor I don't think nerve damage will cause hair to fall out.

I really don't know what to tell you. I understand your worries and frustration as I am in a similar situation. It seems for some of us even an HT is no solution. A costly no solution to this curse. I hope things work out for you anyway.

----------


## Folly

Hi VictimOfDHT, thanks for the reply. That's really helpful. I'll answer your questions first. 

1) The pic shows you still have a lot of native hair and I'm wondering how you know that your transplanted hairs are falling out ?

The transplanted hairs are really obvious with the microscope. You can see in the picture in my last post, the thickness is 2-4 times that of my native hair. I just monitored certain regions of my hairline and over the course of time, watched the transplanted hairs disappear. My HT surgeon looked a few with binoculars and pulled them out easily with tweezers. So the transplanted hairs are definitely falling out of my hairline. 

2) Also, what makes you think you have nerve damage to your scalp?

The anaesthesia injections to my recipient area caused me the nerve damage. Portions of my scalp were completely numb for 1-2 months and i didn't get complete feeling back until 4-5 months post-op. 

God, i really hope i'm not one of these people who can't have a successful HT. I feel for you VictimOfDHT, this sh#t just takes over your life after a while. I'd love to know how your scalp biopsy turns out. I'm having mine in a week or so and i'll let you know the results when i get them. I'm seeing 'dead hairs' all over my scalp (like that shown in the pic above), even in my donor area. Hopefully, the biopsy will tell me what's going on. 

VictimOfDHT, did all your transplanted hairs fall out during the shed you mentioned, or just some of them? Also, if a transplanted hair succumbs to DHT, it stills goes through the normal process of thinning over a period of years before disappearing, correct? Which means the transplanted hairs should regrow after your shed, albeit a little thinner.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

You're welcome, folly. Me and you might have the same problem with our transplanted hair. It just seems to disappear all of a sudden and it's easily plucked out. 

No. I didn't lose all my transplanted hair. I'd say I've lost half at least. What would happen is I'd get an HT, then get normal growth for a year or two or in one case 5 years then all of a sudden I'd have one hell of a massive shed and I'm thinner again. The same thing would happen after every HT. This time however the shed is the worst and like I said the doctor was shocked by it.

Sometimes I tell myself I'm just losing whatever native hair left -because I had a lot of it when I first started getting HTs- but after 4500 grafts I'd still expect much better thickness in the recipient area, which is not the case. So really I have no way of knowing which transplanted hairs I'm losing. Like I said I've had 4 HTs (ranging between 800-1700) grafts each over the past decade and one small one that I don't even mention sometimes. I still have a lot of hair in the recipient area but nowhere as thick as it was several months ago and my biggest fear is that I'll eventually lose it all with time as the doctors predicts.

The other thing, if transplanted hairs are lost due to DHT effects then I'd imagine they'd be lost just like the original ones -gradual miniaturization of the hair but I don't know. That's definitely not the case with me though. Those god damn hairs are just disappearing all of a sudden. The doctor says they're being rejected ! I'll let you know what my biopsy reveals, if anything at all.

Numbness is a common thing with HTs. I had numbness both in the recipient and donor sites that lasted for a while. I just don't know how you know for sure that you have nerve damage but like I said I don't think nerve damage has anything to do with the loss of the transplanted hairs.

Looks like we're dealt a double blow with our hair loss shit. First we're losing hair then we have whatever the hell that we have that's causing the transplants to die, and that's making me sick to my stomache and really pissed off.

----------


## gillenator

Hey guys,

Do either of you have advanced classed of hairloss in your family history on either side, maternal and paternal?

Folly, how much did you pay for your USB scope just our of curiosity?

I'll be doing another post on this issue ...

----------


## gillenator

Folly,

Thank you for sharing your story and for your transparency in all of the details.  Your case is complex and yet there are some issues that I see in your case that extent beyond the scientific facts and also truths that we do know about the effects from HT surgery.  And yet we also know that individuals respond differently to surgery as well as hairloss medications.

Let's start with your hairloss from the beginning.  If your HT surgeon performed FUE on you was he also the one who made a "formal" diagnosis of MPB?  You did not mention using Propecia (finasteride), have you used it and if so, how did you respond?

I am not a licensed physician yet IMHO, I find it VERY disturbing to read that your grafts sat in solution for that long of a period.  The solutions do not prevent free radicals from attaching to your grafts nor do they stop the process of ischemia reprofusion of the tissue (decaying process) once the grafts are removed from the donor area and exposed to the environment.  To my knowledge, these solutions are useless after an hour.  It is also surprising to hear that only ONE tech was present and assisting.  With adequate staffing in the OR, your grafts would have and SHOULD have been placed back into the scalp much sooner.  12-14 hours for that size procedure also sounds discomforting.   Did they not offer to re-schedule?  Or did you travel long distance to Europe?  Sounds like it could be Dr. Bisanga?  You don't have to say if you do not want to but consider this.  What if you had not yet had your FUE and then you read an experience like yours?  Would you not want to know that ahead of time?

Okay, let's move on.  Your intial use of minoxidil that soon prior to surgery was IMHO a disaster.  Did someone recommend that you start minoxidil prior to surgery?  Did you surgeon know that?  Is it possible that the initial use of minoxidil started a massive shed in your entire scalp? YES.  Am I saying that was what happened?  No one knows for sure, but it is possible based on your story.

And listen my friend.  Yes grafts can take right off and resume growing post-op, and yes some of the side-effects causing the massive shedding was in fact shockloss both from the trauma of the incisions and also the injections.  Trauma induced shockloss can occur post-op right up to about 6 weeks post-op.  Most patients on the average do not shed their grafts until they reach a 2-4 week post-op period.

But like natural hair, grafts (transplants) will enter the resting phase and then regrow 3-4 months post-op.

Now, at 7 months post-op, you should be seeing lots of new growth emerging.  Remember, that's the norm, everyone varies somewhat.  The other thing that disturbed me was reading your doc removing lots of dead hair from your scalp that came out without any resistance.  Either those were transplants that were once growing or they are existing hair that entered the resting phase.

Remember that hair grows at about 1/2 inch per month so if that hair being removed is transplanted, it should not be any longer than 3 1/2 inches maximum.  If it is longer, then that hair is most likely exisitng hair that was not transplanted.  Use your scope and see if you can tell which ones are transplanted when magnified.

We stilll do not know for absolutely 100&#37; if transplanted hair taken from the donor will in fact be subject to the effects of DHT when placed in a recipient area rich in DHT (sebum).  If so, then yes two events are potentially possible.  The first is that the hair will in fact begin diffusing in a miniaturization process and second, the hair follicles can be held in the resting phase and do not enter the growth phase again for reasons unknown.  Even both can be occuring as I believe may be going on with Victim. Could locked follicles then be revitalized into the anagen growth phase with laser therapy, etc?  We need lots of new research.

We hear lots of things on HM and cloning.  Even with successful cloning, we do not know for sure if the cloned follicles will grow again once implanted into a completely new environment.  That is still another hoop to get through.

We all wish for certainties in life and the reality is there are still many unanswered questions.  I still marvel at all of the strides made in this field especially over the last 10 years.

I hope this has made some sense and wish you and Victim the best...

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Thank you, gillenator. I appreciate it. 
My father had the typical horse shoe baldness but it wasnt like those who barely have a couple of inches left at the back of their head. My uncles on my mother's side have thinning hair and receded hairlines but they don't have the typical horse shoe baldness and even the oldest uncle who's well into his 60's still isn't completely bald. 
I'm waiting for the result of my biopsy but don't know if it will help in figuring out what the problem is.

----------


## Folly

Hi Gillenator, 

Great and informative post. Thanks. I bought the USB microscope for £40 from Maplins (UK gadget store), which is ~ $60 i guess. It's well worth the purchase, because you can monitor the miniaturization process and see if medications are working for you with great accuracy. You can also calculate density and so forth, so it's a great purchase for $60. 

My father (65 years old) is an NW4, but his father and grandfather died in the their 70s with full heads of hair. My mother's brother also has a full head of hair. The real tragedy here is i didn't really need the HT for another 3-4 years. I've attached a picture of my hairline and crown pre-op, which was last April. I just had some very minor thinning at the frontal hairline. I thought, i'll start using Minoxidil to keep my existing hair and i'll get a HT so i can have thick hairs in my hairline, so i can do some styling. If i could only go back in time !!! I've lost so much hair since April (at least 35% density) and my hairline has been hit the worst, because i was thinning there anyway. 

My HT surgeon told me at my pre-op consultation that my miniaturization wasn't too bad past the hairline, so he he decided to give me a thick extravagant hairline. He said i should start taking propecia/Minoxidil to prevent future loss. My consultation with him was 1 month before my op and i had told him that i started minoxidil 1 month beforehand (2 months before op). So he knew I had recently started minoxidil. I unfortunately had a huge shed between the 1 month of my consult and surgery. When i turned up for the surgery, he was amazed how much hair i had lost within that month. You're definitely right about not starting any medications before a HT. I didn't give the Rogaine enough time to see if it was working. I had to stop the rogaine, because i wasn't sure if i was having a bad reaction. I was just shedding so much hair, i had to stop. I didn't mention, but around September time, i stopped shedding hair for about 3 weeks. But i started using the laser comb and then started to shed again, so i stopped that also. I didn't realise the comb was also going to make me shed. I've just stopped everything for now, praying that i can get back to where i was before surgery. If my hair all grows back, i plan on using Rogaine and the laser comb again. I'm not willing to try propecia yet, due to the possible side effects, although i may try it in the future.

Gillenator, do you know of any info/research available online regarding donor hair survival once out of the scalp as a function of time ? I may arrange another consultation with ANY HT surgeon to ellaborate on this point. My donor hairs were definitely out of my scalp for 5-6 hours. It will be such a tragedy if this is the reason none of my transplanted hair grow.  :Frown:  

FYI : Next week i'll be 8 months post-op and i cannot see A SINGLE transplanted hair in my hairline with my USB scope. I've had 0% growth. OUCH !!! 

Thanks Gillenator. Good luck with the biopsy results VictimofDHT !!

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Thanks, folly. Just this morning I got a call from the doctor and he told me the biopsy was negative or it didn't show anything, which I was expecting. So, I'm left with this puzzle now-what's happening to my hair. The doctor said there is a lot that remains unknown about why or what causes transplanted hairs to fall out in some people. So I don't know what to do now. He said I'd need at least 600 grafts to thicken my hairline -if I chose to get another HT- but I'm just terrified that I might lose a lot of those hairs too eventually, but at the same time I can't stand the look of my thinner hairline. 

I think you made the same mistake I made- started HT way too early. My first one was 1000% unnecessary. My hair loss at that time wasn't even considered a loss but I was too terrified of baldness that I couldn't even bear the thought of losing 2 % of my hairline. I don't know but I feel an HT does cause some kind of damage to existing native hair and causes it to fall out faster than it would've without the HT.

I don't know that much about FUE process but I'd say 4 or 5 hours is too long for the grafts to be out. I'm sure you can find some info online or you can ask other doctors. My doctor says with FUEs the survival rate of grafts is much lower than that of FUTs and many grafts are lost. I just don't know if they're lost (damaged) during the surgery or are lost after they've been transplanted.

BTW, your hair doesn't look bad at all. You have more hair in front than I have now after 4500 grafts. I just hope I get some of the hair that was lost in the past few months in that massive shed I had. One thing I feel good about is that the shed has finally STOPPED as of 3 weeks ago and I'm pretty sure it's because I got back on Minoxidil (kirkland brand) after several months on some other useless crap that claimed 15% minoxidil content. Unfortunately, I too have lost about 25-30% of my hair during that short period.

----------


## Folly

Hey guys, check this link out. Apparently donor hair grafts can be left in the solutions for up to a day, without cell death. Read the second last paragraph. They extracted grafts from some guys donor area, then he was rushed to hospital due to an emergency. The grafts were left in a solution overnight and the grafts were placed in the recipient area the next day. This guy still had good growth according to the doc.  

http://www.***************/hair-loss...ansplantation/

That's a bummer about the biopsy results VictimofDHT. At least your shed is over and those hairs you lost should be growing back. If the grafts are going through the normal minituarization process, i'm guessing you'll still have them for many more years before they dissapear (at least that's something  :Smile:  ). Especially if you're taking propecia ?

My derm did a blood and hair pathology on me yesterday. Getting the results back on the 12th of this month. He says a biopsy is not needed yet. I'll let you know the outcome.

----------


## Folly

Sorry, not sure how you add URL links. Just search for 'The Best Graft Storage Solutions in Hair Transplantation' and it's the second link in google. 

Sorry  :Frown:

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Folly, in a couple of months it will a year since I had that massive shed that made my frontal area look much thinner and still no regrowth. I used to have hope that what I was experiencing was some "seasonal shedding" but it doesn't look like it. I don't think I'm ever going to see that hair come back again. If it was going to grow back it would've done so by now. And the misery goes on with considering yet another HT- my SIXTH. It would be better if god just takes my life and put me out of this misery.

----------


## ejj

Im sorry to hear of your situation Victim of DHT . Being a severe repair patient myself , I understand how you feel .

It would be nice to see some of these ` top ` docs help you out financially to rectify your situation , after all they were only to willing to take your money when you were far too young for a procedure , and too inexperienced to know any better 

Be nice if some Drs stepped up to the plate to help the victims this industry has created with some repair work or compensation to help you move on with your life 

all the best 

ejj

----------


## gillenator

> Thank you, gillenator. I appreciate it. 
> My father had the typical horse shoe baldness but it wasnt like those who barely have a couple of inches left at the back of their head. My uncles on my mother's side have thinning hair and receded hairlines but they don't have the typical horse shoe baldness and even the oldest uncle who's well into his 60's still isn't completely bald. 
> I'm waiting for the result of my biopsy but don't know if it will help in figuring out what the problem is.


 Victim,

You are very welcome and glad to be of any help.  I see so many cases over the years that the toughest almost always have MPB from both sides.  Sounds like your father did in fact reach class 6.  I see I already repied to your comments on your biopsy results.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Im sorry to hear of your situation Victim of DHT . Being a severe repair patient myself , I understand how you feel .
> 
> It would be nice to see some of these ` top ` docs help you out financially to rectify your situation , after all they were only to willing to take your money when you were far too young for a procedure , and too inexperienced to know any better 
> 
> Be nice if some Drs stepped up to the plate to help the victims this industry has created with some repair work or compensation to help you move on with your life 
> 
> all the best 
> 
> ejj


 Thanks, ejj. I appreciate it.

As for the doctors helping out. No way that will ever happen. The world we live in is a sad world where greed and the love of money are what drive most of us. I've heard of cases where HT patients didn't get any growth after the transplant and they still didn't get any refund even a partial one. 
It would be nice if people like me were charged a discounted price but no way that will ever happen in the world we live in.


Gillenator, thanks again.

----------


## Folly

Hi Guys, 

Just got hair/blood pathology results back today from my dermatologist. The blood work was normal and i don't have telogen effluvium. Just an agressive case of MPB. 8% of my hairs in the donor region are in the shedding phase (10% is average), which is normal. However, on the top of my head, 60% of my hairs are in the shedding phase, which he said is very high. Because it's shedding agressively up top and not at the back, he says it's just MPB and not telogen effluvium. I guess 60% of the hairs shedding on the top of my head explains why i'm seeing so much hair loss in the shower/pillow. Doesn't explain why none of my transplanted grafts grew though.

I've started propecia today. I'm praying i have no side effects and it actually works, but who knows. I feel like everything is conspiring against me nowadays. I'm probably feeling sorry for myself, but does anyone else ever feel like they're just not meant to have a full head of hair ?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Folly, I know what the doctor told you is probably one of the worst things anybody wants to hear, EVER. I remember when my HT doctor told me almost a year ago that I had this condition that caused my transplanted hair to fall out and that there was nothing I could about it. After 4500 grafts and a decade of going through one HT after the other it was one of the most devastating things to hear. I was literally numb from the shock. Add to that the ****ing most massive shed ever to hit me that left my hair thinner every where and I tell you, I wish I could just bury myself as far deep into the ground as I could. I just can't face life or the world any more, not that I ever could.

Not only am I not meant to have a full head of hair (at least in the front), but I'm not meant to have a life altogether. I guess I have a purpose on this ****ing planet -to suffer. And no, my suffering isn't limited to just my hair loss problems.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I understand your feelings, VictimOfDHT, in the last paragraph you wrote.  I oftentimes think that my purpose on this earth was to endure a lifetime of suffering.  Oftentimes I think that God can't make everyone happy and I'm one of those people that was unfortunately destined to live a life of misery.  With all this misery I'm going through now, I'm beginning to question if there even is a god in the first place.  I don't know what god would put us all through this hair loss misery.  With me though, my misery is all related to hair loss.  I had some problems before I started noticing my hair loss, but those were nothing major at all.  However, once hair loss hit me, it totally altered and destroyed my otherwise good life.  Everything has changed since hair loss hit me like a ton of bricks.  I recently ran into a few weightlifting buddies that I haven't seen in about 6 years.  What really killed me was that they looked totally the same now as they looked in 2005, while I look totally different because of my hair loss.  They of course didn't comment on my hair loss though because I always wear a bandanna when I lift now.  It just kills me because they used to know me back then as a big, confident guy and now I'm just a fragile shell of what I once was due to this goddamn hair loss curse.  
Damn, this forum is supposed to be about loss of transplanted hair and I just went off on a major tangent!!  Sorry for that!!

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Depressedbyhairloss, this isn't only about discussing the loss of transplanted hair. Like I mentioned in my reply, even though my hair loss was a big factor in why I feel miserable, it wasn't the only one. I've had a shitty tough life since I was a child and I can honestly say I've never enjoyed a day in all the past years since I was 10 but nothing has destroyed me and my life like the struggle with this ****ing curse (hair loss). I really used to think god is fair and he knows all the shit that I have gone through and still going through and probably will die going through and really believed he wasn't going to add to my misery and torture by hitting me with this curse. ****, even after I started losing hair I thought ok, at least I could get HTs, and for a while I thought ok god didn't exactly save me from this curse nor did he give me millions of dollars to throw around on HTs but NEVER in a million years did I ever imagine that god was going to hit me with another curse on top of the one I already have- causing me to even lose my transplanted hair. I could never get over this. My face looks the worst ever. I always looked years younger than my age but since the last shed I have lines all over my face from the stress and anxiety. Of course having a newly receded hairline and temples -all over again- only makes things worse in the looks dept. I can't even stand looking in the mirror any more because I really see a different person. I usually leave the lights off in the bathroom so I won't have to be reminded of how miserable I look now.

**** life. Nothing good about it, at least for some of us. Nothing makes sense about life. Some people were born to suffer while some were born to have all the fun in the world. And no, it ISN'T all in our hands. That's a total load of shit that I can't stand listening to (from people).

----------


## ejj

Folly 

I really feel for you , hairloss is devasting at whatever age it starts . I have been on a twenty year quest to be repaired, after all the scarring and poor growth from several Drs , not to mention the costs , truely sole destroying !!

At the moment im considering a second procedure with BHR as the first one of grafting beard hair into my massive acell scars, is looking pretty good, so far , I asked bhr if you were a patient of theres and they stated ` NO ` .. just wanted to clarify this  as somewhere in the thread someone commented " sounds like bisanga " which is not the case .

Im wondering if a small test of beard hair say 50 grafts or so may help you  , see what the growth is like and move forward from this , if your in europe there are a couple of Drs who are well worth consulting with, either way I hope you can find some satisfaction for your situ .  Dont give up !

regards 

ejj

----------


## topcat

Speaking just for myself I would say that I am very reasonable, open minded and open to intelligent debate. But how exactly do you respond to someone that just decides to take a guess about something or literally just make it up. Of course I am bothered by doctors and clinics that are not completely truthful with patients but nothing turns my stomach more and I truly mean it, than a person that comes on to the forums who was a former patient and is supposed to be a patient advocate but feels it’s okay to just make something up. Yes, it looks like this persons work or it sounds like something that clinic would do. This is supposed to be a patient advocate: It is taking ethics to a new low and I say this as patient that has been completely screwed over by the deception of this industry. This is the problem with those that are paid by the same industry in which they profess to be an advocate for the customer.

I read that comment about who the advocate thought the doctor was when it was originally posted but just kind of laughed. I really had expected other paid advocates or even the forum moderator to chime in. The reason being is that he makes you all look bad while making it hard for prospective patients to believe what they are reading here. When someone who is suppose to be credible just decides it's okay to make sh*t up you know their is a problem.

Sometimes all one needs to do is point out the dots and hopefully others can connect the lines. This is just the world we live in today. Who is the good guy, who is the bad guy. Too often the lone voices get drowned out by those that control the medium so it is up to each individual to educate themselves. Don’t trust anybody including me and make sure you understand this industry completely before making a decision.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

VictimOfDHT, I totally agree with that last paragraph you wrote.  People always tell me the same thing too, that it's all in our hands and that life is what you make it.  I sure as hell don't buy that anymore.  After all, I didn't cause this hair loss to happen to myself and hair loss restricts a person's life, affecting a person's ability to get a good-looking girlfriend to playing in a true rock n roll band to a person's confidence most of all.  People who don't suffer from hair loss truly cannot even comprehend what we're going through and are usually the ones to offer such stupid bullshit advice as "hair doesn't make the man" and "looks don't mean as much as inner qualities".  I have tried to make so many deals with God, saying that if He would somehow give me my hair back, I would do anything in return like praying every day of the year and volunteering my own time to charities.  But I guess that's too much to ask.  And you're right, some people (people who aren't tied down by baldness) seem to have all the fun while others are just afflicted with constant misery.  Hell, I used to be the one having constant fun until hair loss severely ruined my life.

----------


## Folly

Ejj, i'll be happy to clarify who the HT surgeon was in a few months when i can see the final results. Although currently at 8.5 months, it looks like there wont be any. My HT surgeon has been very helpfull and met with me whenever i've asked, to answer my questions. Lets see what he offers if i don't have any results. 

Victim, i'd like to say something like 'keep fighting' or 'you'll get through this', but i got a feeling you're passed all that. 2011 has been the shittest year of my life. I had a HT when i didn't need one and now it's triggered off my MPB bigtime. I never shed like this before the HT and i fail to believe it's a coincidence. After not having acne in almost 10 years, i've had quite bad breakouts the last 5 months or so, all due to stress according to the dermatologist. I've also had an erection problem the last 6 months or so. I've been seing an endrochronologist about it, but he says it's all in my head as my hormones/blood work is fine. Although i must admit, the boner problem has gotten much better the last 3-4 weeks, which is why i decided to start propecia. I've only been really depressed that last 6 months or so, but i'm still pretty optimistic about stuff. I guess if i have to deal with this shit for years like you, my spirit will also be broken. I feel for you bro !! You too DepressedByHairLoss. 

The hair loss on my hairline is really bothering me now. I went to a non-surgical HT clinic last week, who specialise in hair-pieces. Wearing a piece is a lot of hassle and expensive, but i'm willing to put up with it for a while. Assuming i have no growth in 2 months, i'm planning on going to Feller/Cole in the US. Up until that time, i'm considering wearing a hairpiece. The guy i saw had one on and it was impossible to tell it was a hairpiece. He said if it's hard-bonded, you can't even pull it off. The only downside, if someone rubs their hands through your hair, they might be able to feel the edges of the hairpiece. 

Have any of you guys ever considered hair-pieces ? What puts you off them ?

----------


## ejj

No worries Folly , 

Dr Bisanga is doing my repair .

When someone makes a remark ( sounds like bisanga ) it can  set the alarm bells off thinking has something changed with the Dr  ? Has BHR got "arty  the robot "  doing the work ! has there been a change of techs..  ! all these Qs  can spring to mind, thats why I wanted to know that it wasnt BHR, and not who your Dr is /was, thats entirely up to you to disclose or not , and not for people to second guess based upon little or no known evidence . 

Your at 8.5 months i really hope you get a growth spurt soon and manage to slow the loss , on a positive note at least you dont have a big  scar as you had FUE 

all the best 
ejj

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Hey Folly, first off thanks for the kind & empathetic words.  With regards to your question about wigs: there are plenty of reasons that I wouldn't get a wig.  First off, a lot of them can be very detectable, even when they're from a reputable place.  One of my friends got one because he's a lead singer and didn't want to front a band as a bald man.  He went to a very reputable place (not a chain like Bosley or Hair Club) that actually serviced celebrities.  Yet plenty of people still could easily detect that it was a wig, both when he was onstage and when he was off stage regularly interacting with people.  And that would really be devastating to me if people could detect, and make fun of me, for wearing a wig.  He has one of those semi-permanent ones that was bonded/glued onto his head.  I know that those can require lots of maintenance.  When you sweat, they tend to come loose and during the summertime I know my friend needed to re-attach his piece every other day.  They cost a lot of money to maintain, at least $350 a month for re-attachment and other things to help bond it in place.  One last thing is that I believe that since these semi-permanent wigs needs to keep being bonded and glued onto your head, the hair underneath the wig can get permanently damaged and I definitely do not want that, especially since vastly superior treatments like Histogen and Replicel are hopefully on the way.  It just kills me that so many of us are so determined to fight hair loss yet we're stuck with such shitty option like wigs and the Big 3 (what a joke that is).

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> VictimOfDHT, I totally agree with that last paragraph you wrote.  People always tell me the same thing too, that it's all in our hands and that life is what you make it.  I sure as hell don't buy that anymore.  After all, I didn't cause this hair loss to happen to myself and hair loss restricts a person's life, affecting a person's ability to get a good-looking girlfriend to playing in a true rock n roll band to a person's confidence most of all.  People who don't suffer from hair loss truly cannot even comprehend what we're going through and are usually the ones to offer such stupid bullshit advice as "hair doesn't make the man" and "looks don't mean as much as inner qualities".  I have tried to make so many deals with God, saying that if He would somehow give me my hair back, I would do anything in return like praying every day of the year and volunteering my own time to charities.  But I guess that's too much to ask.  And you're right, some people (people who aren't tied down by baldness) seem to have all the fun while others are just afflicted with constant misery.  Hell, I used to be the one having constant fun until hair loss severely ruined my life.


 You know, people who don't suffer from hair loss will never understand what people who suffer from hair loss feel. Hell, even some of those who do suffer from hair loss don't understand what other sufferers feel. Like I always say, no two people will react to the same problem the same way, but people never want to understand this fact. That's why some hair loss sufferers don't give a damn. But what pisses me off is they expect us all to feel the same way, which is IMPOSSIBLE. They have no idea how debilitating hair loss can be to some of us. My own brother always tells me I'm making such a big deal out of something that isn't worth it! That's why I don't argue with him much because it's futile. The same thing with the rest of the people out there.

As for making deals with god. I tell you it does NOT work. You know, god doesn't really get any benefit from us praying to him day and night. He doesn't really need it. And I tell you, I believe in god but I don't believe prayers work. Well, maybe they do .000001% of the time. I have yet to hear about a balding man getting his hair back by praying to god. Not even the most religious and pious man. I myself used to pray to god every single day for many many years to save me from this curse. Well,... 
 You have better chances winning the lottery 3 times in a row than having your prayer answered. But on the other hand, I can't put the blame on god. It was my father who was bald and my mother was from a family where the men don't have thick hair. So to be realistic about this, I think if there was one to blame its my parents, and I DO BLAME them big time. It was their choice to get married and not god's. And simple biology tells me that we inherit our genetics from our parents. God just "sits" and watches but rarely interferes. Yes, he could stop my misery and stop my hair loss and give me my lost hair back but like I said, god isn't going to intervene in these things. If god was going to answer all of our prayers there will be no more misery on this planet, PERIOD. So, I have come to the realization that I should NEVER expect any help from god in these matters. And again, I hold my father 99.9% responsibility for my suffering and my misery and I put .01% of the "blame" on god because I know if he wanted to change things he could do it in a sec too.

I don't know. This whole ****ing life doesn't make any sense to me. Nothing in it does. Like why is there hair loss to begin with? What ****ing purpose does it serve? Why some people have it and why most dont? Of course this isn't just about hair loss. Like I said, I have yet to find anything in this life that makes sense.

As for the guy asking about wigs. I don't think I'll ever do that. They're just not practical. I'd also feel I'm only fooling myself. I'd rather glue a hat on than wear a wig. I never want to hear people say "he's wearing a wig". That would kill me. I think people stare more at wigs than they do at bald heads.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I don't know man, this whole prayer issue is really a debateable thing.  I think some people's prayers actually do get answered especially people who live happy lives without such enormous burdens as hair loss or anything else.  I do agree though that if God did answer the prayers of everyone, then we would live in a perfect and peaceful world, which we obviously don't.  
My issue is that I believe that a certain medication that I was taking for a long time contributed to my hair loss, yet I was never aware at all this medication could cause hair loss.  If I had known, I never would've taken that medication in the first place.  I just wish I would've been given some sign, any kind of sign that certain medications could cause hair loss.  Even if some one had casually said something off the cuff about certain medications causing hair loss, or I had read something on the internet to that effect, then I would have been "warned", and I would've gotten off that medication immediately.  But man, I was just so naive about hair loss before it happened to me.  Hell, I didn't even know what the term 'alopecia' even meant before I started losing my hair.  
You're right that genetics is to blame most of the time for hair loss, and I don't blame you for blaming your dad for giving you bad genetics that caused your hair loss.  Although I'm pissed off that hair loss is obviously in my genetics as well, I could never really blame my folks for any of this.  I think I most likely got this bad hair loss gene(s) from my maternal side of the family, and my mother loves me so much that she would never wish this upon me at all.  None of my bald family members would wish this upon me either, they got shafted with regards to shit genetics, just like I did.  What really kills me is that my dad is 60 years old and still has very thick hair.  He actually developed a receding hair line at age 20 (very early) but it never progressed beyond that and his hair always stayed very thick so no one ever commented on his receding hair line.  
What really kills me is that in this world, there is no justice whatsoever.  You see good people all the time getting screwed over with shitty things happening to them like hair loss and other diseases, yet bad people so often get the best luck and have the best things happen to them.  I consider myself to be moral and good person, and I know that I never did anything to deserve this hair loss curse.  Yet one of my rock n roll heroes (Vince Neil of Motley Crue) kills his friend and causes the brain damage of another person in a drunk driving accident and what's his reward?  Millions of dollars, banging tons of hot chicks, and making a living having the time of his life.  There is certainly no justice in this world and you don't get what you give, as so many people like to say.  If there really was a God watching over us, then these injustices would most certainly never happen, or wouldn't happen so frequently.  
Actually, I was talking to a guy today about God and religion, and he was telling me that instead of praying for certain things to happen (which I don't do anymore), pray to God to give you the strength to make it through those tough times.  But that's total B.S. when it comes to hair loss because right now there is no treatment or medication for us to completely regrow our hair, or even regrow a decent amount of it.  And that's what's so maddening about hair loss, that it is largely permanent and there is nothing really effective that we can do to change our situation.  So many people have the opportunity to work hard to change the things that they don't like in their life.  If a person is fat, they can bust their ass to lose weight.  If a person isn't making enough money, they can always go back to school to get a better education so that they can make more money.  Or they can search for a better job.  If a person is small, they can always pump iron and get bigger.  Yet as hair loss sufferers, we're really ****ed in our situation because their is no effective method to regrow our hair.  And if there was a way to regrow hair, I have no doubt that guys like you, me, and many others would pursue it no matter how much it costs or how much pain we had to endure.  If it was hypothetically proven that if a person ran 10 miles a day, that they would regrow a substantial portion of their hair, I would run that 10 miles and much more, despite the fact that I can't even run 1 mile nonstop today!  I would find a way.  
Life sure as shit doesn't make any sense at all and you certainly don't get what you give.  It makes wonder why I should even try to do the right thing anymore, if all I get is total shit in return.  I ask myself 'why should I even bother to pray when all I get is pain and suffering in return'?  I dunno man, life is totally ****ed up, we both know that.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Depressed, I understand your frustration and anger. I feel a lot of anger myself. Like I said, life is NOT fair and doesn't make any sense. That's the one indisputable truth about life. Life is full of miseries. 
I know sometimes it appears like good people get the shitty end of the stick while the bad and evil ones get the good. But like I said, hair loss is a matter of genetics. Being good or bad will have no bearing on whether you're going to be bald or not. And I don't care if you pray every second of every day of your life, if your parents had the bald gene in them, you're going to end up bald. I'm a good person too who's never hurt anyone in my life, yet I have a shitty life and I'm losing my hair, thanks to my parents. I don't see it any other way.

----------


## sausage

Folly, how you getting on now? any sign of growth?

----------


## Folly

> Folly, how you getting on now? any sign of growth?


 Nop. I've had maybe 5 - 10% growth. I'm just over 10 months post op now, so the remaining 90 - 95 % growth is highly unlikely.

----------


## Morbo

DepressedByHairLoss:

Don't take this the wrong way man, we're all here because we feel down or even sad by our hairloss. It's completely out of our control and we wish we had it otherwise. We see people who are self-confident or even arrogant, they act like total jerks, they take what they have for granted and we feel we might've deserved to keep our hair more than they did.

But you know what? When I read your post about "the enormous burden of baldness", "prayers not being answered" and "injustice" I really wanna slap some sense in you. Seriously man you're 32 years-old. 

80-85 % of the people in the world (both bald and full of hair) are born in poverty, hunger, war or enviroments which give them absolutely no chances for the future. Other people are born  with - or get the 'enormous burden' on a later stage in life - some terrible physical or mental handicap/disease which excludes them completely of starting a normal family or social life. Neither one of their prayers will ever by answered.

Yes, it's sad we lost a big part of our identity and our good looks, but you know what? Put your money where your mouth is and go run those 10 miles a day, go work out in the gym and be mindful of your clothes and half the chicks won't even care if you're bald.

We're all here because we hope one day to see (even just a small part) of our hair back. But if you're depressed because you can't be billionaire or bang tons of hot chicks you need to get real or man up.

----------


## sausage

> Nop. I've had maybe 5 - 10% growth. I'm just over 10 months post op now, so the remaining 90 - 95 % growth is highly unlikely.


 Oh dear. Sorry man. 

For the rest of our sakes, could you name the surgeon for us, and what country you had it done in.

Thanks.

----------


## Folly

> For the rest of our sakes, could you name the surgeon for us, and what country you had it done in.


 Unfortunately, not for the time being. I'm waiting until 12 months post-op and then i will have a review with him and see what he says.

----------


## sausage

> Unfortunately, not for the time being. I'm waiting until 12 months post-op and then i will have a review with him and see what he says.


 Ok.

Did you have any reassurances from him before surgery that if it didn't work then he could work something out financially or try doing another Transplant. Or have you been in contact with him recently to inform him of how its gone and he has offered to help out?

----------


## Folly

> Ok.
> Did you have any reassurances from him before surgery that if it didn't work then he could work something out financially or try doing another Transplant.


 No, i was so ignorant last year about hair transplants, grafts not growing at all was something i hadn't considered, so i didn't even talk to my HT surgeon about it. I didn't even think it was a possibility to have almost no growth. I was told there was a 90 - 95% success rate with FUE, so tbh, i would have been happy with 70%. Never in a million years did i think i would have 10% growth after 10 months. 

God only knows what i signed on the day. Obviously, i'm not going to read 10 pages of a contract before my surgery. You research, you find a doctor you trust and then you leave it in his hands. That's what i did, but it didn't work out. 

The only positive for me was that i rushed into a HT last year when i didn't even need one, so i still pretty much have a full head of hair.  




> Or have you been in contact with him recently to inform him of how its gone and he has offered to help out?


 He knows i've had little to no growth, but wants me to wait until the 12 month mark before a review. He hinted at re-doing my procedure, but i won't be accepting another procedure from him.

----------


## Spex

Chin up Folly. It was nice to meet you and you have got a good head of hair so just try take your time regards to moving forward.
Best 
s

----------


## Folly

Cheers Spex. Enjoying your e-book at the mo  :Smile: . I'd highly recommend it for guys just starting their research on hair loss options.

----------


## Spex

All good Folly - Glad you have found my project of use. :Cool: 

Take your time with it so you understand everything much better.

Regards
Spex

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> I was in surgery for 15-16 hours in total. I mentioned this to my HT surgeon and he said that the grafts were placed in a special solution, so this is not the reason for the grafts shedding. 
> 
> My HT surgeon is pretty well known in Europe and has been accredited quite a few times on this forum. Won't be naming him for the time being....sorry !!


 I'm not asking you to explicitly name the doc but I can't think of too many well known FUE docs in Europe so re this 'special solution,' was it Acell or some kind of 'fertiliser'? Also is he a member of the IAHRS? I've got a short list of 4 European docs that do FUE in my head that might have been the guy so I might have a better clue as to who the doc was if you can answer those two questions. No need to answer them if you feel you can't. 

I wish you all the very best and hopefully Spex can help you out in the future.

----------


## morelocks

> I'm not asking you to explicitly name the doc but I can't think of too many well known FUE docs in Europe so re this 'special solution,' was it Acell or some kind of 'fertiliser'? Also is he a member of the IAHRS? I've got a short list of 4 European docs that do FUE in my head that might have been the guy so I might have a better clue as to who the doc was if you can answer those two questions. No need to answer them if you feel you can't. 
> 
> I wish you all the very best and hopefully Spex can help you out in the future.


 What exactly is the problem about him naming his doctor? At the end of the day we are only trying to help

----------


## Folly

> this 'special solution,' was it Acell or some kind of 'fertiliser'?


 It was HypoThermosol. 




> No need to answer them if you feel you can't.


 Thanks.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> DepressedByHairLoss:
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way man, we're all here because we feel down or even sad by our hairloss. It's completely out of our control and we wish we had it otherwise. We see people who are self-confident or even arrogant, they act like total jerks, they take what they have for granted and we feel we might've deserved to keep our hair more than they did.
> 
> But you know what? When I read your post about "the enormous burden of baldness", "prayers not being answered" and "injustice" I really wanna slap some sense in you. Seriously man you're 32 years-old. 
> 
> 80-85 % of the people in the world (both bald and full of hair) are born in poverty, hunger, war or enviroments which give them absolutely no chances for the future. Other people are born  with - or get the 'enormous burden' on a later stage in life - some terrible physical or mental handicap/disease which excludes them completely of starting a normal family or social life. Neither one of their prayers will ever by answered.
> 
> Yes, it's sad we lost a big part of our identity and our good looks, but you know what? Put your money where your mouth is and go run those 10 miles a day, go work out in the gym and be mindful of your clothes and half the chicks won't even care if you're bald.
> ...


 Man, I just noticed this reply because it was posted more than a month after I made my original post.  I don't know if you mean any offense or not, but don't ****in tell me you wanna slap some sense into me or I need to "man up".  That is total bullshit, especially since you don't know me at all.  You're frankly full of shit when you make comments like that.  
I never wanted to be a billionaire or bang tons of hot chicks; I was simply trying to make the point that good things happen to bad people and vice versa with no rhyme or reason whatsoever.  And guess what, I go to the gym all the time (I'm lifelong power-lifter currently at 240 pounds) and I'm always mindful or how I dress and shit like that, but attractive women really do look down upon baldness.  If this wasn't the case, then hair restoration would not be a 3 billion dollar industry.  Hair plays a huge part in a person's attractiveness, confidence, quality of life, and overall well-being.  
Sure people have other burdens in life like being born into hunger, poverty, etc. and no one ever argued that these were less serious than hair loss.  But that does not mean that hair loss is not a huge emotional burden as well.  Sure it may not be as extreme as being physically disabled, but it's still an emotional burden and "a silent epidemic of biblical proportions", as Spencer so aptly puts it.  I think that's why Spencer even created the American Hair Loss Association, this message board, and devoted his life to helping people with hair loss: because hair loss IS so emotionally devastating and is a "disease of the spirit".  
I'm even looking at your hair loss situation right now and it is not that bad and does not even fall into a Norwood category.  I'm wondering if you would feel the same way if you were a Norwood 5 or so (thankfully I'm not close to being there yet).  Hell, when I was still a Norwood 2 or so, I still felt that I looked good and I could disguise my hair loss pretty well.  Back then I wasn't nearly as depressed as I am with my hair loss, and I certainly didn't view it as a disease at all.  But when I lost even more hair, I started to feel much differently.  I really think you'd feel differently too if your hair loss continued past the point that you're already at.

----------


## CriticalObserver

There are only three IAHRS surgeons in Europe:

Feriduni, Mwamba & Dr Farjo.

Dr Farjo doesn't do FUE, so that leaves Feriduni & Mwamba.

I believe Feriduni uses a 0.9mm punch wheras Mwamba uses a 1mm, so I think this was Dr Feriduni.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> There are only three IAHRS surgeons in Europe:
> 
> Feriduni, Mwamba & Dr Farjo.
> 
> Dr Farjo doesn't do FUE, so that leaves Feriduni & Mwamba.
> 
> I believe Feriduni uses a 0.9mm punch wheras Mwamba uses a 1mm, so I think this was Dr Feriduni.


 Oh man I hope not. If so it just goes to show that even the top guys have cases that don't work out.

----------


## CriticalObserver

I hope not too - I plan on undergoing FUE with Feriduni.

I could be wrong, of course, it could be Mwamba - just guesswork.

:-)

----------


## sausage

So either Dr Feriduni or Dr Muamba screwed this guys hair over?

This is not good news.

----------


## Folly

> There are only three IAHRS surgeons in Europe:
> 
> Feriduni, Mwamba & Dr Farjo.


 Hold on, where is the IAHRS list stating that these are the only 3 registered practitioners in Europe ?

----------


## sausage

> Hold on, where is the IAHRS list stating that these are the only 3 registered practitioners in Europe ?


 Theres someone in Turkey isn't there.

You had it done in Turkey?

----------


## Still-Researching

So based on Foly's reaction - guess it is not one of the mentioned, and probably not even a IAHRS. 

Appreciate your concerns Critical Observer - but be careful when you throw around guess work... people joining the forum later might read more into it and make the wrong judgments.

I am sure the top docs also have below average outcomes sometimes, but you limit your risks significantly by going to a top doc.

During my consultation with Feriduni - I asked him specifically about this and he was very clear about his previous performance, especially his past 3 years with FUE, which was one of the reason I ended up choosing him.

----------


## CriticalObserver

> Hold on, where is the IAHRS list stating that these are the only 3 registered practitioners in Europe ?


 http://www.iahrs.org/hair-transplant/

Apologies, there are 4, but I've never heard of Melike Kulahci in Turkey (not saying she's not good), and she has only 2 posts on here, I know you mentioned that the doctor in question has posted lots of good results here.

Still-Researching, I agree, and apologise - I'm not trying to damage any reputations - that's why I reposted to say I was guessing and could be wrong. I too picked Dr Feriduni because I believe him to be the best, certainly in Europe.

----------


## CriticalObserver

(and 99% of Turkey is in Asia)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Folly

My bad, turns out my surgeon is not IAHRS registered. Apologies. 

I'm dissapointed people are trying to guess the surgeon, when i've mentioned in numerous posts that i don't want to mention it yet.

----------


## sausage

You could have told as they were not IAHRS registered ages ago and that would have saved a lot of panic.

----------


## Folly

Yeah sorry, only just realised. Assumed he was because of good reviews.

----------


## ejj

Hope yer ok Folly , have you got any updated pictures ?  whats your thoughts at the moment ?  I hope you are doing ok mate 

I think that it may be a good idea for  anyone having a procedure to start a blog with immediatly before , after and a couple of days later pictures , followed by monthly updates , I think it takes the ` heat` off the patient so to speak if things dont turn out as expected , you could tell your Dr before surgery, say at the consult stage that you are a member of the forums and want  to start a blog detailing your progress to share your experience with the community , I think this would make it easier for the patient should things not turn out as expected .Just a thought .

regards 

ejj

----------


## Folly

> Hope yer ok Folly , have you got any updated pictures ?  whats your thoughts at the moment ?  I hope you are doing ok mate


 See my progress at 11 months post-op. Only my left temple area is shown, but the work done was symmetrical. Red boundaries are roughly the transplanted areas. Lets assume that i had NO native hair in that area post op, which isn't the case. Would you call that good growth ? Trust me, at least half of the hairs in that area are native. They're thin and miniaturized, which i can see with my USB scope. Even if i had grown well, 1,250 grafts probably wouldn't have given me a dense hairline, but i was expecting a lot better than this. 

I thought i was over-reacting and maybe it was an average result, but i've shown a couple of other surgeons and at least 3 HT reps and they agree, the results are poor for 11 months. I know a lot my transplanted hairs re-grew and fell out for whatever reason from months 3-9 (my HT surgeon confirmed this), so maybe they will regrow. Probably not though, as I reckon the follicles are damaged. I was going to visit my HT surgeon next month (1 year mark), but i'll probably give it another 6 months to see if the grafts re-grow.  

Problem is, i have very fine hair. So it may seem like i have a lot of hair in that pic, but it's impossible to style. It goes apeshit in the wind too, which always exposes my receeding hairline. 

Seeing Dr. Feller in London in May, so quite excited about that.

----------


## gillenator

> My bad, turns out my surgeon is not IAHRS registered. Apologies. 
> 
> I'm dissapointed people are trying to guess the surgeon, when i've mentioned in numerous posts that i don't want to mention it yet.


 I truly understand what you mean Folly and yet I hope you understand that some people in your area of the world do not want the same thing happen to them and want to avoid that clinic or doctor.

You sure have been through alot and glad that you found a community here that is safe to share your expereince and feelings.

I only wish you the very best in getting some resolve friend. :Wink:

----------


## Folly

Thanks Gillenator. I always feel better after reading your posts !!  :Smile:

----------


## morelocks

> Man, I just noticed this reply because it was posted more than a month after I made my original post.  I don't know if you mean any offense or not, but don't ****in tell me you wanna slap some sense into me or I need to "man up".  That is total bullshit, especially since you don't know me at all.  You're frankly full of shit when you make comments like that.  
> I never wanted to be a billionaire or bang tons of hot chicks; I was simply trying to make the point that good things happen to bad people and vice versa with no rhyme or reason whatsoever.  And guess what, I go to the gym all the time (I'm lifelong power-lifter currently at 240 pounds) and I'm always mindful or how I dress and shit like that, but attractive women really do look down upon baldness.  If this wasn't the case, then hair restoration would not be a 3 billion dollar industry.  Hair plays a huge part in a person's attractiveness, confidence, quality of life, and overall well-being.  
> Sure people have other burdens in life like being born into hunger, poverty, etc. and no one ever argued that these were less serious than hair loss.  But that does not mean that hair loss is not a huge emotional burden as well.  Sure it may not be as extreme as being physically disabled, but it's still an emotional burden and "a silent epidemic of biblical proportions", as Spencer so aptly puts it.  I think that's why Spencer even created the American Hair Loss Association, this message board, and devoted his life to helping people with hair loss: because hair loss IS so emotionally devastating and is a "disease of the spirit".  
> I'm even looking at your hair loss situation right now and it is not that bad and does not even fall into a Norwood category.  I'm wondering if you would feel the same way if you were a Norwood 5 or so (thankfully I'm not close to being there yet).  Hell, when I was still a Norwood 2 or so, I still felt that I looked good and I could disguise my hair loss pretty well.  Back then I wasn't nearly as depressed as I am with my hair loss, and I certainly didn't view it as a disease at all.  But when I lost even more hair, I started to feel much differently.  I really think you'd feel differently too if your hair loss continued past the point that you're already at.


 Depressedbyhairloss.... I agree with your comments and good luck to you with this journey

I dnt think the other guy meant to offend you though, take it easy..

----------


## Folly

Hey guys, check the pics out. It's a transplanted hair that came out from my hairline, when i was running my hands through my hair. It's around 2.5 inches long, so it has been growing for a few months. It's very crinkled, which i've been told is due to trauma and will staighten out eventually. However, the top 1 inch of the hair is perfectly straight, but the rest is crinkled down to the root. The root looks a little funny though (see pic). Should i be worried a transplanted hair has come out in this fashion, after a few monhts of growing? Thanks.

----------


## gillenator

> Thanks Gillenator. I always feel better after reading your posts !!


 Hey Folly, you're welcome.  That's because genuinely well intended people who truly care about other people seem to have this connection, even spiritual at times. :Wink: 

Listen my friend, I know that you have been through alot and I sincerely want you to know, this includes FDR and I'm probably forgetting more, to feel free to email me so I can give you my phone number or I can call you too if that works better for you.  We can potentially get more dialogue in than typing long posts if you know what i mean.

I always wish you the best man...

----------


## gillenator

> Hey guys, check the pics out. It's a transplanted hair that came out from my hairline, when i was running my hands through my hair. It's around 2.5 inches long, so it has been growing for a few months. It's very crinkled, which i've been told is due to trauma and will staighten out eventually. However, the top 1 inch of the hair is perfectly straight, but the rest is crinkled down to the root. The root looks a little funny though (see pic). Should i be worried a transplanted hair has come out in this fashion, after a few monhts of growing? Thanks.


 What an awesome pic!  Definitely a transplanted hair.  No need to worry though because anyone can pluck a hair and that is usually when the root bulb shows.  Sometimes patients get confused and think this tiny white/greyish bulb is the hair follicle.  It is not the follicle.  That's why no need to worry, a new hair shaft should be coming in the next cycle.

But you did not pluck this hair right?  You found it as you said?

----------


## Folly

Hey Gillenator, 

Thanks for the nice comments. 




> But you did not pluck this hair right?  You found it as you said?


 No dude, i didn't pluck it. Was just running my hands through my hairline and it came out.

----------

